# quick pcola beach pier 4/16



## lighttackle2fun (Dec 22, 2007)

Went out around 9 this morning. Didnt see much happening. I tied up a gotcha and worked it hard for a good hour and half. Caught 5 spanish, one was a stud, had me at the end of the pier by the end of the run. Then it slowed down so I decided to head to the shallow water and as I was walking one rod went off, then I think the entire line of poles started bending over. So I tied up a pompano jig and my first cast I was on. Ened up catching 13. 
Kept 4 and called it a day.
Great day and home by 130!


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Hellz yeah!


----------



## Kevin B (Dec 3, 2012)

nice catch, congrats.

Kevin


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Excellent work & thanks for sharing.

catch 'em up.


----------



## Flats15 (Mar 20, 2013)

Nice! Pomps were THICK this morning at navarre pier!!! 5.2lb pomp caught this morning!!!


----------

